
Man lives with female robot - gibsonf1
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2023392.ece
======
bprater
"She doesn’t need holidays, food or rest and she will work almost 24-hours a
day. She is the perfect woman." I'm a white male, born and raised in the
midwest, (where you'll find more traditional roles), and I find this
offensive.

~~~
lionhearted
When someone makes a swooping statement on what
men/women/people/animals/whatever should be like, just add "for me" add at the
end of it if you don't want to be offended.

Take the following statements that would offend people:

She doesn’t need holidays, food or rest and she will work almost 24-hours a
day. She is the perfect woman... _for me_.

Christianity is the only correct religion _for me_.

Homosexuality is wrong _for me_.

Having a job is stupid _for me_.

There is no God _for me_.

Etc, etc. It's an easy way to cut down on how often you're offended by at
least 80%. Because let's face it, being offended means being less happy. The
magical _for me_ greatly adds to your happiness levels.

~~~
Jem
Raping people is ok.. for me!

Beating children is ok.. for me!

No, it doesn't always work.

------
alexandros
I fear such developments hurt hackerdom at large by playing to the mainstream
stereotypes.

~~~
river_styx
It's really an unfortunate double standard in our culture. Women can have all
manner of mechanised play things, and that's a-ok by everyone.

~~~
scott_s
There's a clear difference between a vibrator and this robot: one is meant
purely for sexual stimulation, the other is a replacement for human
companionship.

~~~
flashgordon
well technically at the core of it, human companionship and sexual stimulation
both trigger conducive chemicals in the brain...

so the base reasoning is the same in both cases. So what is the problem?

Whether this guy is sad and needs to see a shrink is a totally different
matter.

------
iigs
First, I question the veracity of the article/site. Is it a hoax?

Second, assuming it's true, the article says this guy has two years and
14000GBP in this robot so far. For the money and the time investment, it's
actually quite impressive.

Is it obscene to ask a robot if you can see its source code? As someone who
has a high-level interest in component electronics/robotics/AI, if there was
technical information on the robot I'd love to know more.

------
bd
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_and_the_Real_Girl>

~~~
Tichy
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmalion_>(mythology) ;-)

~~~
bd
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly_Artificial_Intelligenc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly_Artificial_Intelligence)

Shame on me.

~~~
helveticaman
Friendly Artificial Intelligence...with benefits?

------
Dilpil
Makes you wonder: just how close to human does a robot have to get before it
is a suitable replacement for one?

Not that this question is at all original of course.

~~~
thomasmallen
Better question: How often do people treat the people around them like robots?

~~~
RK
Advisors --> Grad students?

~~~
thomasmallen
Wouldn't know...doesn't sound like a good way to spend money if that's the
case.

~~~
RK
Well, the grad students come cheap (at least a lot cheaper than a robot), and
they often don't have many choices of who to work for.

Mostly they are expected to work 24/7 without complaining for very little
pay... It's very fun :)

------
bprater
Would you buy a robo-woman? How accurate to life would she have to be? 50% 80%
95%? At what point do men swear off women when they get a taste of robo-women?

~~~
dangoldin
There's a Futurama episode that addresses "Humans dating Robots"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Dated_a_Robot>

------
flashgordon
but seriously you have to agree that is some cool technology... i havent kept
up in image processing advances lately (say last 10 years), but this is still
pretty cool ... also to be fair, he didnt create it to "live" with it or to
satisfy any fantasies...

